# Route Arrows



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

While riding around my neck of the woods (Northern Hunterdon), I can't help but notice all of the route arrows for organized events in the area. So for the last couple of weeks I tried to photograph as many as I could find. Can you identify the events?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

1 more


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

my guess: TLV .... tour de Long Valley is coming up and there is a metric century route this year


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

The ADA is the American Diabetes Association 
The RR Revolutionary Ramble


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I know one. It's really old. I think one is still visible on Hollow Rd. in Skillman. That was some good paint!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Terex said:


> I know one. It's really old. I think one is still visible on Hollow Rd. in Skillman. That was some good paint!


If you're referring to the W, the ones on Hollow should be yellow for the Jersey Double. Just goes to show you how old that pavement is.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

nj Gran Fondo, Covered Bridge ride and maybe a Miles for Matheny.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

You have to be sure to remember what ride you're doing


----------

